# Demande pour septembre 2023



## Sand33 (24 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,
Je lis tout les posts que vous publiez et aujourd'hui j aimerais un conseil sans être jugé merci beaucoup.
Voilà j ai dès P.E qui veulent signer pour septembre 2023 comme vous pouvez le constater cela est dans 1an j aimerais même si cela est difficile voir délicat savoir comment je pourrais faire pour éviter de me faire avoir dans le sens où je trouve que juste un engagement réciproque cela est un peu légé car certains ce fiche totalement parfois de perdre de l argent.
Merci pour vos conseils .
Bon Dimanche à toutes et tous.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (24 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir

Oh la en 1 an il peu s en passer des choses aussi  bien de votre côté que celui des parents 

Hormis signé un engagement réciproque et demander au PE en caution 1/2 mois de salaire il y a rien d autre .
Perso je m engage pas 1 an avant . 
Imaginez en 1 an tout se qui peu se passer .... Un déménagement . Un changement d avis ......


----------



## Griselda (25 Septembre 2022)

En effet si longtemps à l'avance le risque est d'autant plus grand que l'une des 2 parties change d'avis.

Le plus longtemps à l'avance où je me suis engagée à réserver une place face à un couple qui insistait beaucoup c'était 10 mois.
J'ai alors proposé de signer le contrat entier avec toutes les clauses, surtout pour ne pas me retrouver avec une Famille qui après coup veuille m'imposer des choses que je ne voulais pas dès le départ (et vice versa). 

Attention un contrat de travail signé à l'avance n'a pas de valeur tant qu'il n'a pas commencé donc il n'apporte pas la garantie d'avoir un travail. Pour qu'il ait valeur d'engagement réciproque il doit être mentionné dans le contrat que c'en est un.
Attention un engagement réciproque ne t'offrira pas plus que ce qu'il dit: si l'une des 2 parties ne fait pas commencer le contrat à la date donnée elle devra une indemnité de 1/2 mois de salaire brut à l'autre. Cet engagement ne garantie pas que tu auras du travail, ni que les PE auront une AM, seulement qu'en cas de désistement il y a un dédommagement. Dédommagement bien loin de résoudre le problème d'avoir bloqué une place durant X temps, ayant perdu peut être d'autres opportunités.

Que faire alors?
Tu peux:
- proposer de faire signer le contrat en entier pour t'assurer que tous les points abordés oralement sont bien OK
- proposer d'y mentionner que c'est un engagement réciproque (du moins si tu es toi même certaine de ne pas changer d'avis, que ce contrat est interessant)
mais surtout, surtout:
- conserver toutes les coordonnées de toutes autres demandes au cas ou.
Tu peux aussi:
- leur proposer de se revoir 2 mois avant la date pour voir si on est toujours OK pour travailler ensemble et ne s'engager qu'à ce moment là.

Pour la petite histoire, perso' ce PE là, ça ne les a pas empêché de chercher à négocier avec moi pour revoir le contrat à la baisse au moment où nous venions juste de commencer à travailler ensemble car comme ça arrive souvent, la grossesse et l'arrivée de bébé a rebattu les cartes. Bien sur le contrat signé et acté et commencé ils ne pouvaient me forcer la main, pas plus qu'un autre contrat. 
Ca n'a pas empeché non plus que la situation a drastiquement changé 2 mois plus tard, déménagement et rupture de contrat de la part des PE...

Le truc c'est que perso je sais qu'en 20 ans je ne me suis jamais dédie, même quand quelques fois j'avais une meilleure proposition entre temps car pour moi la parole donnée est essentielle, un bon démarrage pour une relation de confiance mais je ne suis pas naïve je sais très bien que ça n'engage que moi, pas la partie en face.
J'ai donc appris qu'en tout cas je prends moins de risque avec un contrat qui commence rapidement plutôt qu'un dans "plein de dodo"... car entre temps il peut se passer beaucoup de choses dans la vie des PE et ce, même si ce n'est pas pour me la faire à l'envers.


----------



## liline17 (25 Septembre 2022)

suite à plusieurs déceptions, je ne veux plus m'engager longtemps à l'avance.
Si tu le fais, tu dois prévoir 2 choses à ton contrat:
- ne pas mettre de période d'essai, elle n'est pas obligatoire
- prévoir un préavis long, au minimum 1 mois
certains PE changent de projet et pour ne pas payer le 1/2 mois de salaire brut, lié à la rupture de l'engagement, ils préfèrent commencer la période d'adaptation et licencier le premier jour, si la période d'essai est inclue au contrat.
En leur disant que si ils ne te préviennent pas à l'avance de leur changement de projet, ils te devront 1 mois de salaire, tu les incite à te prévenir qu'ils ont changés d'avis, ça leur coutera 1/2 mois de salaire brut, seulement
Je ne signerai plus à l'avance sans ces conditions, car un préavis en début de contrat, maintenant, c'est 8 jours, c'est trop peu, et trop peu protecteur pour l'AM.


----------



## Sand33 (25 Septembre 2022)

_Bonjour mesdames, 
Donc je ne suis pas surprise de vos réponses c est pourquoi je suis en pleine réflexion..
Après le contrat est très intéressant je ne peux dire le contraire sait un 45h semaines ( je prends 7semaines de congés par an en plus de faire des ponts dans l année) je tiens à le préciser...
Après je n ai pas de problème pour trouver du travaille il y a de la demande autour de moi, mais ils habitent a côté de mon village et on déjà fais plusieurs demandes déjà, entre les listes d assmats non a jour, retraite, numero erroné et bien d autres c est compliqué en plus bébé arrivera à 5h45 du matin et ici chez nous les horaires atypiques ils y en a beaucoup ( infirmière, sncf avec déplacement, gerant de magasins, beaucoup de métiers avec des horaires tôt, tard et decalage) mais pas assez d assmat qui le font, après chacun fait ce qui veut...
Donc je vais prendre note de vos suggestions et je vais bien y réfléchir et poser le pour et le contre..._
Pas facile..
Merci beaucoup de m avoir lu et répondu...
Bon Dimanche. 😊


----------



## Nounou22 (25 Septembre 2022)

Est ce qu'il serait possible de faire signer un engagement réciproque aux parents employeurs qui stipule deux mois de salaire brut en indemnités si rupture de l'engagement au lieu d'un demi mois de salaire brut. Ainsi les PE prendront peut être plus conscience de l'engagement qu'ils signent et s'ils rompent l'engagement, cela laissera deux mois à la postante pour trouver un autre contrat puisqu'elle aura perçu deux mois de salaire brut.
Le minimum légal étant un demi mois de salaire brut mais qu'est ce qui empêche de mettre une autre somme?


----------



## Griselda (25 Septembre 2022)

Et oui aujourd'hui et parce qu'ils savent qu'ils auront beaucoup de contraintes en terme d'horaire on peut tout à fait comprendre que le PE souhaite avoir l'assurance d'avoir trouvé un mode d'accueil, c'est parfaitement entendable.
Néanmoins ce n'est pas parce qu'aujourd'hui ils sont absolument sur de leur projet et de leur besoin et sont de bonne foi qu'il n'y aura pas de changement d'ici là et oui plus le temps est long avant d'avoir déjà tissé un lien moins le PE aura de de raison de peser le pour et le contre vis à vis d'un changement de programme qui n'impactera pas son bébé, seulement l'AM.
Les conseils de Liline sont avisés. Moi je vais plus loin aujourd'hui mes contrats ont un préavis de 2 mois sans délai d'ancienneté et sans periode d'essai.
Mais ne il ne faut pas se faire des idées: même un contrat qui vient de commencer et est censé durer en l'état 3 années, ça n'empêchera pas un PE de venir demander de revoir les conditions du contrat ou vouloir le rompre. Oui, un Avenant ne peut pas être imposé, c'est un fait. Mais dans la réalité un PE saura qu'il pourra avoir gain de cause dans sa négo', surtout s'il a tout lieu de penser que son AM n'aura pas facilement un autre contrat, un plan B en refusant l'Avenant qui pourrait conduire à une rupture. En fait c'est lequel des 2 à plus le choix? Dans notre metier il faut avoir conscience que nous sommes les plus précaires des précaires, ce qui en soit ne devient un problème QUE si on peine à avoir un plan B.

Dans ton cas, tu sais que:
- si ce contrat te préfère une collègue qui accepte de signer un engagement dès aujourd'hui il ne te manquera pas car tu as de la demande, donc pourquoi se précipiter?
- que tu acceptes des horaires décalés que peu de collègues acceptent: peu de concurrence donc!
- ce sont des horaires décalés et même si tu les acceptent est ce que vraiment c'est ce que tu souhaite absolument? Est ce que si tu avais 2 mois avant la date à choisir entre des horaires de journées et cet horaire là c'est vraiment eux que tu choisirais? Pas sur, n'est ce pas!

En bref, là c'est bien toi qui a les cartes en main, pas eux, tu n'as donc aucune raison d'accepter de céder à leur pression d'avoir une pseudo assurance en signant un papier.
Perso je commencerais par leur dire de revenir me voir après la naissance de leur enfant. S'ils te veulent vraiment ils patienteront. 
S'ils ne comprennent pas tu peux aussi leur expliquer très sincèrement que signer aujourd'hui avec une AM ne les soulagera que quelques minutes car en vrai rien n'empêcherait l'AM de changer d'avis d'ici là, si ce n'est que ça lui coûterait une indemnité mais ne résoudrait pas leur problème de garde, surtout si c'est annoncé la veille du début. Mieux vaut donc un contrat signé tranquillement après mures réflexions, c'est un meilleur gage de pérennité. Eux mêmes, une fois bébé dans leur bras, auront peut être mûrit leur projet.


----------



## angèle1982 (25 Septembre 2022)

5h45 ? vous avez déjà eu cet horaire le matin ? bien réfléchir si il y a de la demande je pense que je réfléchirais !!! et si dans un ou 2 mois vous avez un 45h de 8h à 17h par exemple ce ne serait pas mieux rien que pour votre vie de famille ??? Je pense que vous voulez rendre service à ces PE là mais eux tiendront-il leur engagement ? cela est moins sûr ... à étudier ...


----------



## liline17 (25 Septembre 2022)

Vous n'avez aucune raison de signer si tôt puisque vous avez de la demande. 
Rares sont les PE qui paient volontiers les demi mois de pénalité. 
Vous prenez le risque d'une situation conflictuelle en cas de changement de projet de l'un ou de l'autre. 
Quand un enfant n'est pas né, je dis aux parents que l'objet du contrat n'ayant pas d'existence légale, un engagement n'en n'aura pas avant sa naissance et qu'on peut se revoir plus tard. 
Ce serait trop dommage pour vous de vous précipiter sur un contrat qui commence la nuit. 
Avez vous l'agrément horaires atypiques ?


----------



## Sand33 (25 Septembre 2022)

Je suis d accord avec vos reponses mais j avais des doutes et me posé des questions et de vous lire à toutes cela m aide à y voir un peu plus clair...
Mon défaut malgré mes 8ans bientôt de travaille c est que je veux aider tout le monde et m investi beaucoup dans mon travail avec mes P.E et mes petits et j arrive pas a faire les bons choix parfois...
Justement Vendredi après avoir accepté des parents dans l embarras en Janvier 2022 suite soit disant à leurs nounou qui leurs à mis à l envers étaient sans nounou, m ont contacté j avais la place et j avais vu 2 employeurs différents eux et un autres couples.. Étant plus dans la galère que l autre couplé je l ai est prit et bien mauvaise décision car l expression ne faite pas ce que vous n aimeriez pas que l on vous fasse, doit leurs passer au dessus car Vendredi j ai appris qu ils m enlevaient le petit pour une place en crèche qu ils le savent depuis 1 semaine... La place en crèche certe sauf que ce qui me dépasse sait qu ils ne m ont rien dit depuis le début alors qu ils savaient qu ils l attendaient à tout moment... En attendant j aurai pu avoir l autre contrat ou les p.e auraient été peut être plus sérieux...
En attendant sur 4 j en plus que 3 et cela du jour au lendemain et on ne peux rien faire...
C est pour cela que cette fois je vous demande conseils et prends noteàde vos réponses à toutes...
Le métier devient très difficile et parfois j avoue que je désespère et veux arrêter mis j adore ce métier donc je bas pour éviter que des mauvais employeurs prennent le dessus car j ai eu de très très bons aussi...
Désolé j avais besoin de parler...
Merci de me lire et de votre soutient..
Oui j ai les horaires atypiques pour 2 sur 4 ...😊


----------



## Griselda (25 Septembre 2022)

Nounou22, je ne sais pas si légalement c'est possible de prévoir une indemnité de rupture de l'engagement de 2 mois au lieu de 2 semaines mais ce qu'il faut aussi bien integrer c'est que ce n'est pas une promesse d'embauche mais bien un engagement RÉCIPROQUE: cela implique que l'AM devrait elle aussi ces 2 mois d'indemnité si c'est elle qui change d'avis.
Et nous voyons sur ce forum que ça peut arriver aussi à l'AM (même si c'est plus rare).

Je n'aime pas les engagements réciproques et je n'en n'ai jamais signé car je pense qu'il ne résout rien, que c'est à peine s'il offre une bien maigre compensation, qu'il génère plus souvent des exactions, des conflits.

Perso, dans cette situation, aujourd'hui, non je ne signerais rien avant la naissance de l'enfant et ce serait autant dans l'interêt du PE. Si les PE n'ont pas confiance en moi à ce sujet alors c'est que nous ne devions pas travailler ensemble.

Imagine qu'aujourd'hui tu as toutes tes places de prise par tes contrats. Qu'une place va en effet se libérer fin août pour l'entrée à l'école d'un des Loulous. Tu signes le contrat + l'engagement réciproque ce qui "rassure" tout le monde. 
2 semaines après avoir signé, début octobre, coup de théâtre, ton Loulou de 2 ans déménage et part donc de chez toi non pas fin août mais début novembre. Tu as de la demande donc très vite tu as bien un PE qui te contacte et aurait besoin de toi pour son Loulou dès début décembre. Cool! Sauf qu'alors que feras tu de ton engagement réciproque de septembre? Ou bien tu attends de novembre à septembre pour honorer ta parole et ton document: tu perds du salaire durant tout ce temps (avec un peu de bol tu touche une ARE mais celle ci te rends imposable alors qu'un salaire avec un enfant qui vient ne t'aurait pas rendu imposable!). Pour couronner le tout, le PE de l'engagement réciproque, fin août t'annonce qu'il prend un congés parental, est muté, change de travail et d'horaire donc ça ne colle plus... bref celui ci tombe à l'eau alors que tu l'as attendu...
Un an avant c'est vraiment beaucoup trop long...


----------



## Griselda (25 Septembre 2022)

Bien sur Sand33 tu t'es déjà fait avoir.
Le soucis surtout c'est que la déception est d'autant plus grande avec celui ci qui part à la creche sans t'avoir averti qu'ils avaient formulé une demande et donc que c'était possible, que toi même tu as mis en premier les besoins de ces PE plutôt que tes besoins à toi.
Tu ne pourras jamais prevenir un changement de la part du PE, ça c'est un fait. Que ce soit pour partir à la creche ou autres. Qui sera un projet potentiellement anticipable ou pas, ne change donc rien.

La "vilaine AM" qui les avait planté sans crier gare avait peut être appris au détour d'une conversation qu'ils envisageait la creche et a décidé de prendre les devants en choisissant un autre couple pour ne pas prendre le risque de se retrouver le bec dans l'eau elle même. Peut être que ces PE le savaient et c'est pour ça que cette fois, avec toi, ils ne t'ont rien dit car sinon tu ne les aurais pas pris et eux avaient besoin d'un mode de garde tout de suite et en attendant une hypothétique place en creche. Peut être ne le savaient ils pas que c'était pour ça et n'ont juste pas jugé utile de se tirer une balle dans le pieds en étant "trop" transparent. 
Mais en effet un PE qui arrive en se plaignant de la précédente AM doit allumer nos antennes, nous amener à nous méfier. Dans un désaccord on se rends compte qu'on aurait toujours tendance à donner raison à celui qui s'en plaint mais ça ne serait pas aussi limpide si nous avions le son de cloche de l'autre partie.

Mais la réalité c'est que si tu les avais choisi non pas "pour rendre service" mais parce que les termes du contrats qu'ils te proposaient te convenaient mieux, tu serais aujourd'hui moins amer car rien ne te dit que l'autre couple n'aurait pas joué la même partition.

Conclusion: ne pas mettre les besoins des PE avant les nôtres car ces PE seront formidables tant qu'ils auront besoin de nous, tant que nous continuons à être ce qu'ils attendent de leur AM... et c'est tout à fait humain! Nous agissons tous ainsi!

Donc répond à ces PE là que tu comprends qu'ils aimeraient se sentir soulagés d'être sur d'avoir trouvé leur AM, pour autant si oui aujourd'hui leur demande pourrait bien t'interresser, rien ne sert de courir il faut partir à point: on reste en contacte.


----------



## Sand33 (25 Septembre 2022)

Griselda,
vous avez raison, comme beaucoup de vous toutes qui m avez répondu...
J ai toujours hésité à postuler, mais franchement je ne regrette pas, xar vous m avez apporté beaucoup aujourd'hui Dimanche...
Merci et je vous tiens à courant de la suite ...
Bon Dimanche à toutes et encore merci..


----------



## Nounou22 (25 Septembre 2022)

@Griselda ,
Moi perso j'ai signé trois engagements pour septembre de cette année avant que les bébés ne soient nés. Les parents s'y prennent en avance pour trouver les places chez les bonnes assmats car ici on a plus de demandes que de places chez les AM donc pas le choix que de signer avant la naissance de bébé. 
En général, je reçois un message lorsque le bébé est né pour me l'annoncer puis un rdv est programmé pour nous présenter la merveille deux mois après sa naissance à peu près. Ce rdv sert aussi à boucler le contrat de travail et à prévoir la période d'adaptation qui est de deux semaines chez nous....j'ai eu deux désistements en 13 ans de carrière, et pour l'un d'entre eux je n'avais pas signé d'engagement réciproque, c'était un regret....les autres en avaient signé un et mon payé mon demi mois de salaire brut. Après je suis d'accord que un an avant ça fait loin, c'est même à se demander si le bébé est déjà conçu 🤣


----------



## liline17 (26 Septembre 2022)

c'est sur que si on veut surtout aider les autres, on le fait à son détriment, et les PE s'en fichent royalement, surtout qu'ils ne savent pas toujours qu'on pouvait trouver mieux.
Même les assistantes sociales ne mettent pas en péril leur salaires et conditions de travail.
Fais du bénévolat si tu veux en dehors de ton travail, mais prends conscience que ton travail te sert à vivre et faire vivre ta famille.
Depuis que je défends mes droits, je me fait licencier plus souvent, mais à chaque fois, je trouve mieux après


----------



## angèle1982 (26 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour Nounou22 çà veut dire quoi les bonnes assmats ??? perso je me considère comme une EXCELLENTE ass mat mais j'ai eu du mal à me faire une place et parfois j'ai pu ne pas avoir d'enfants parce que je suis sans doute plus honnête que d'autres dans mon village et il y en a une qui prend le minimun !!! et 2 ou 3 faux-c.ls !!! alors votre définition m'intéresserait ... car çà ne veut rien dire pour moi !!!


----------



## liline17 (26 Septembre 2022)

peut être qu'elle parle d'une bonne nounou au regard des PE, car les demandes sont parfois très diverses, des PE ont refusés de signer avec moi, car j'avais dis que j'étais contre la fessée, pour eux, je n'étais pas une "bonne nounou"


----------



## Nounou22 (26 Septembre 2022)

Alors pour moi la bonne nounou c'est tout simplement celle qui est à l'écoute des besoins de l'enfant et de ceux des parents également tout en se tenant informé des bonnes pratiques professionnelles à avoir.....ne rentre pas en compte le tarif horaire bien évidemment....mais j'ai eu des retours de parents sur des assmats de mon secteur ou l'hygiène d'une assmat laissait à désirer, les cigarettes sur la table basse avec le cendrier et ça sentait le chien mouillé....alors voilà comment à coup sûr on peut catégoriser cette assmat comme quelqu'un de pas très pro..... désolée pour celles que j'ai blessé par mes propos en disant : "bonne assmat" ....je pense que sur ce forum qui sert aussi et avant tout à confronter nos points de vues et nos pratiques pro....il n'y a probablement que des "bonnes" assmats car les moins professionnelles ne chercheront pas forcément d'infos complémentaires ou à s'informer des bonnes pratiques ou encore à évoluer dans leur fonctionnement....
Ce n'est pas parce que certaines assmats ne sont pas complètes qu'elles sont de mauvaises assmats, ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dis .....et ce n'est clairement pas ce que je pense ....il y a des secteurs où il y a peu de demandes ...j'ai la chance d'être dans un secteur où il y a plus de demandes que de places dispo....


----------



## Nounou22 (26 Septembre 2022)

Et si on demande à chaque personne la définition d'une bonne assmat ...on aura des réponses toutes différentes.... c'est très subjectif


----------



## Chantou1 (26 Septembre 2022)

Sand33 

Avec l’EXPERIENCE la question qu’il faut SE POSER 

EST-CE QUE CELA *ME *CONVIENT ? Oui ou non

Si *NON 👉🏽 JE NE PRENDS PAS.*

Vous travaillez *UNIQUEMENT POUR VOUS.*

les employeurs ne sont que de PASSAGE 😇


----------



## Griselda (26 Septembre 2022)

Disons qu'il faut avoir conscience qu'un engament reciproque signé avant la naissance de bébé sera caduque obligatoirement s'il se passe un incident pour bébé (logique) donc cet engagement n'est une garantie QUE pour le PE et non pour l'AM tant que bébé n'est pas né, voilà pourquoi tant qu'à signer un engagement qui oblige l'AM à payer une indemnité aux PE si elle a besoin de recuperer la place plus tôt, autant que ce soit un engagement que le PE prenne le même risque sinon autant attendre pour le signer, il n'y a pas d'urgence.


----------



## angèle1982 (26 Septembre 2022)

OK pas de soucis alors je peux vous dire que des nounous douteuses il y en a ... une qui donnait le biberon d'un autre la maman s'en est aperçu en reprenant son bébé plus tôt elle n'avait pas vu le "mal" c'était presque normal pour elle ! moi qui suit à cheval sur l'hygiène cela ne me viendrait pas à l'idée de faire cela ... chaque chose pour chaque bébé fourni par les PE ... une ou deux autres limite sur les menus pas du tout équilibrés et elles ont ou avaient des contrats ... c'est pour cela que j'ai refusé des remplacements demandés par le RAM les PE partis chez ces personnes n'ont qu'à se débrouiller je ne fais pas bouche-trous et de dépannage pour des gens qui ne sont même pas venus me voir ... et perso je n'accepte pas toutes les demandes farfelues des PE mais j'en n'ai eu que rarement dès le premier entretien j'explique mon fonctionnement et ceux qui travaillent avec moi le savent dès le départ ... par exemple pas de couches lavables ou de gros morceaux pour les repas je leur laisse gérer cela chez eux mais ici non ... je suis une ancienne je suis pour le parc mais je pratique également la motricité libre ... les bonnes pratiques c'est quoi ??? bon vaste débat ...


----------



## Caro35 (26 Septembre 2022)

Perso, je suis une excellente AM 🌺  et je trouve qu’on ne me le dit pas assez souvent 😆
Y’a qu’à voir ma collection de mugs, porte-clés et badge de super nounou 👍


----------



## kikine (27 Septembre 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> Bonjour Nounou22 çà veut dire quoi les bonnes assmats ??? alors votre définition m'intéresserait ... car çà ne veut rien dire pour moi !!


une am qui ne range pas les bébés au congélo...?


ok je sors  🤪


----------



## liline17 (27 Septembre 2022)

aux infos:
on a retrouvé un bébé au congélateur, contre une bouteille de vin
réaction des Français: quoi une bouteille de vin au congélateur?


----------



## twilight (27 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour mes engagements sont déja signés depuis juin 2022 pour aout et septembre 2023. J'ai jmais eu de soucis à signer aussi longtemps à l'avance.


----------

